# C.J. Brown



## mac79

Does anyone have tips for the eyes at C.J.


----------



## Troy Dave

Fish s-l-o-w. Try along the old gravel pit, the humps off the campground point and the rr bed in th north end. I like to drift if the wind isnt too strong or cast out and work the bait back or work right over the side of the boat. I use jigging spoons, small jigs with a piece of crawler or a single hook with some beads and a single spinner blade. Use about a third of a crawler, I've caught eyes on as little as an inch. Any more is just food for the gills and crappie. You will have to hunt for them, I haven't done real well since Memorial Day weekend. They seem to be all spread out yet.


----------



## mac79

thank ill try those tips i like the lake but just get frustrated trying to find them and give up and go for crappie.


----------



## DMiller6868

ttt for catching some walleyes


----------



## DMiller6868

Where is the old barn foundation at?


----------



## DMiller6868

Does anyone know if a map exists of the reservoir prior to the flooding?

late 1960-1970's


----------



## DMiller6868

One last post, so I can actually respond to some PM's.

Sorry fellas.


----------



## mac79

What about the old rr tracks any info?


----------



## Troy Dave

I got ahold of a geological survey map prior to the lake being built, then looked up the current map on line and compairing it with the old map drew the lake on the old map. Not precise but it gives me a place to start looking. 
Tio find the old RR bed in the north end just go about half way up and head into the north shore, you will cross it. Not hard to find. It starts at the top of a point just west of where Buck Creek flows in.


----------



## Troy Dave

I looked at the map tonight. 1961 New Morefield 7.5' topogragpic map. From Ohio Geological Survey, Geologic Records Center, 2045 Morse Rd, Columbus 43229. 
Phone 614-265-6576. You can order by mail or phone. Cost was just over $11 two years ago.


----------



## mac79

thanks dave i will be out tom. 7/10/11 TRYING FOR THOSE EYES. iM IN a blue white and grey javelin. Any 1 out stop and say hi. i will be the one who looks lost.... ha

If she knew you fished would she still have said i do?

MAC


----------



## mac79

1 short eye over the weekend. I am ready to dive into the art of trolling. Any body have suggestions be my guess. Preferences Dipsy or jets? are down riggers useful at these depths? Speed? Gear? Do i need line counter.Planers, bottom bouncers? What lures to use.

Just thinkin out loud start a conversation.

Mac


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

mac - you won't need any diving devices to troll CJ. Most guys tight line troll with in-line weights or cranks and/or use in-line planer boards.


I'm the wrong guy to aks about success....I've had little trolling CJ for eyes. Although the few I've caught have been better quality and I don't catch cigars.

I know there are a few regular trollers at CJ that would be much more helpful on depth/speed/presentation. I've caught a few on hot-n-tots and the rapala tail dancer; ran reef runners all over the lake and didn't do so hot (again I troll many hours per fish in my boat). Best luck I had 4-5 years ago when the fishing was screwed up was running harnesses with in-line weights.


----------



## mac79

Okay i will try that cant wait. i will be out tomm. I will keep on to figure these eyes out the only time i get one i swear it is all luck......

MAC


----------



## Troy Dave

I took a vacation day today and was on the water by 4am. Although I never have any luck trolling, tried it for the first 2 hours along the beach. Thought it might work with the full moon but no luck. Went back to a jig and worm and spoons. Caught 3 shorty's a 17 and 20". The big one came on the spoon. However you decide you like to fish, keep at it. I know a few people are getting limits or close to it but in my opinion this has been the toughest year for eyes on CJ since I started fishing there 15 yrs ago. Probably 2/3rds of the spots I always try have not yielded an eye so far this year.


----------



## mac79

Dave any idea why so tuff this year? I did have luck last night. Went out 4pm to 930pm. trolln with in line weight and a pearl spoon. I was on the humps. 5 crappie,1 cat, believe it or not just under a 3lb smallie.. Do you think the pressure or got hot fast?? did the all the added structure change the patterns?


----------



## Troy Dave

I'm not sure why, but it started changing a couple years ago for me and each year has been a little harder. I don't think its the pressure, there used to be a lot more people fishing than now. And I don't think the brush is pulling all the eyes off the the structure they used to inhabit. Maybe it is a combination of too many shad to eat, lower stocking levels and a lot of extra water discharges the last few years. There was the big draw down to build the new ramps. Then the one January we had 9 inches of rain. And 2 yrs ago a lower than normal draw to replace riprap at the dam, two consecutive years of heavy spring rains and the valve stuck open this spring. Thats a lot of extra water and eyes through the dam in the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> Dave any idea why so tuff this year? I did have luck last night. Went out 4pm to 930pm. trolln with in line weight and a pearl spoon. I was on the humps. 5 crappie,1 cat, believe it or not just under a 3lb smallie.. Do you think the pressure or got hot fast?? did the all the added structure change the patterns?


The biggest reason is the amount of food present...we have not had a meaningful shad kill in over 3 years and at least 3 different shad spawns last year....with the amount of available baitfish and baitfish fry and then add record fry from every species....the predator fish are just following the bait schools of their favorite size and are eating whenever they want..then you have all the smaller predators being able to eat fry and they are growing fast and surviving.

The cover is such a small factor in a lake of 2500 acres...it helped change patterns for certain fish because it gave fry a place to grow which attracted different sizes of predators but it would have more of an impact if the baitfish schools were not so large and the number of cover areas were greater.

The Walleye are not stationary anymore...they have been recently caught in 2 foot of water to 11 foot of water on a consistant basis following shad...this normally was unheard of at CJ when the water temp is in the mid to upper 80's, they normally headed for deep water and fed at night. They still haunt all the normal ambush areas but are constantly moving from area to area...many of us have taken a "wait and they will come to us approach" instead of continually moving and missing them, then when you find them, you either have to offer something they haven't seen or make your offering somehow different! Good Fishing! Brent


----------



## mac79

.we have not had a meaningful shad kill in over 3 years and at least 3 different shad spawns last year.
DO you think this a testament to the quality of the lake??


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> .we have not had a meaningful shad kill in over 3 years and at least 3 different shad spawns last year.
> DO you think this a testament to the quality of the lake??


Yes! The bait fish will always have plenty to eat, which is key to developing a fishery.
Last week the Oxygen content of the lake was high throughout the depths, that is very unusual for this time of year when the thermocline normally sets up! For some reason CJ has the ability to retain or make oxygen. It is very fertile and the ecosystem has developed to where it can survive even when under ice for 3 months. It also has 3 distinct parts, shallow upper end which is your intake, mid depth middle, and deep south/draining end, so it has a good flow which is key. Each of the parts also have key features that add to the various types of fishing, structure, cover, and overall lake health. Then add the swirling wind "in the bowl" and it is constantly mixing, which is good for a deeper fertile lake.


----------



## mac79

So what is it going to take for the shad kill? Is it at all predictable. Or a wait and see.
When it does occur when it been visibly noticable. Does it make the fish more aggresive in there eating habits?


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> So what is it going to take for the shad kill? Is it at all predictable. Or a wait and see.
> When it does occur when it been visibly noticable. Does it make the fish more aggresive in there eating habits?


Unknown, normal reasoning suggested there should have been a massive kill last year...which did not happen! There is no way to predict it now....
When it is visibly noticable there are millions of dead shad floating on the surface....it has filled the entire Marina area or North end...only the Catfish eat the sushi! If it does happen, alot of predators will starve...fishing will only be good short term. For the long term health of the lake we need the populations of fish to stabilize...this will lead to good long term fishing! The lake is being reborn...fishermen need to realize this and be thankful instead of being greedy and wanting instant gratification....True Anglers are catching fish right now...it just takes skill, knowledge, and understanding of the lake! 
Take me for example...I grew up on CJ, watched it being built, and know it like the back of my hand. I never fished for Walleye, always Crappie (to eat) and Bass (for sport). Five years ago I decided to include Walleye (to my diet)...for 2 years I never caught one but I studied...articles, books, listening to people, etc...3 years ago I started catching "Gators" I understand what they are doing, what areas they like, when they eat, and their typical patterns...and normally when I target them I can catch them from BANK or BOAT! For me it is a fun process to learn about the fish in CJ and then I understand what the lake offers for the varied species, where to find them, and how to catch them!


----------



## mac79

that is the reason this site is great i can earn my lessons on the lakes and also gain valuable lessons here. The more experienced anglers on OFG are teaching/ sharing great info. I appreciate every thing i have learned form the community. When its my turn I will definitly pay it foward. The more anglers enjoying this great sport the better. I hope that those expecting instant gratification will learn the feeling of time, patience, hardwork give you. For those who share tips and techniques I thank you...

MAC


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> that is the reason this site is great i can earn my lessons on the lakes and also gain valuable lessons here. The more experienced anglers on OFG are teaching/ sharing great info. I appreciate every thing i have learned form the community. When its my turn I will definitly pay it foward. The more anglers enjoying this great sport the better. I hope that those expecting instant gratification will learn the feeling of time, patience, hardwork give you. For those who share tips and techniques I thank you...
> 
> MAC


I also believe that if you take the time to learn and understand the lake, and learn about the species it holds, that you will also become a guardian or caretaker of that lake, since you have a vested interest in it!


----------



## mac79

Went out early sat. 7 crappie, 2 very nice size cats, 1 LM. Using a spoon or a worm harness. Location everywhere. Lookin for the schools of bait fish. got of early before the heat set in.


----------



## spfldbassguy

mac79 said:


> Went out early sat. 7 crappie, 2 very nice size cats, 1 LM. Using a spoon or a worm harness. Location everywhere. Lookin for the schools of bait fish. got of early before the heat set in.


Hey not a bad day out there although you didn't land the species you're really wanting to. Keep fishing the lake and you'll figure out them EYES. Ever thought about fishing at night? Right now with the water temps where they're at it might be the ticket to go after them in the darkness.


----------



## mac79

I think your right, i should give nights a try. The last 2 times out all bites were from 6am to 10am or 7pm to 10pm when i get off the lake. What do you think try same techs as those times? Maybe ill try trolln some cranks along the line were marking the most. Is it the heat or also the the high bright sun keepn em down. What changes the most at night?

MAC


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> I think your right, i should give nights a try. The last 2 times out all bites were from 6am to 10am or 7pm to 10pm when i get off the lake. What do you think try same techs as those times? Maybe ill try trolln some cranks along the line were marking the most. Is it the heat or also the the high bright sun keepn em down. What changes the most at night?
> 
> MAC


Hey Mac, I find it very interesting to learn about the species I pursue and as you learn about them pieces of the puzzle come together. 

Walleye would love a perfect temp of 69-70 degrees, they like disolved oxygen in the 8-9 ppm range, they are one of the only fishes that when the water temp reaches the mid to upper 80's they actually burn more calories in the day than they can eat, so they'll stack up in the thermocline (which is now 8-9ppm at 10-11 foot at CJ) and not move until the water cools back down to lower their metabolism, some believe they live off only their stored fat. Some people think they will still eat at night, but day fishing is going to be tough. Most people now are using live bait (worms, Minnows) with some sort of a spinner, I have caught a few dinks recently on my swimbaits.

When the Water temp gets back into the 70's, the feeding frenzy starts....they'll gourge theirselves for Winter and will be easier to catch then. Good Fishing, Brent


----------



## mac79

Thanks great info, does the thermocline move at night? The surface temp must change some when the sun goes down right.At night does it change enough to spur the fish into activity or are they just making due with the best conditions they can get at that time of year? yes i do find it interesting to learn new techniques and a new species. I would consider myself a converted bass man. I have began to enjoy the thrill of the hunt more now that eat what i catch. 

MAC


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator is spot on in his post I believe. I would like to add that from what I understand about them is that they excel in hunting in low light conditions (IE night time,dusk,dawn) However I think the water temps and O2 levels are the biggest driving force of when they're eating right now. If during the day they can't find the conditions that suit them the best then if during the night it does I do believe they'll strap on the feed bags. If I'm correct in what I know about the thermocline then I'll say that no at night the thermocline doesn't move. It's all about the O2 and even though the water might cool off a degree or so if the oxygen levels remain the same then it'll still be at the same depth as it is during the day. I could be wrong in my line of thinking and would welcome anyone to correct as I've been wrong before and will be again in the future.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Intimidator is spot on in his post I believe. I would like to add that from what I understand about them is that they excel in hunting in low light conditions (IE night time,dusk,dawn) However I think the water temps and O2 levels are the biggest driving force of when they're eating right now. If during the day they can't find the conditions that suit them the best then if during the night it does I do believe they'll strap on the feed bags. If I'm correct in what I know about the thermocline then I'll say that no at night the thermocline doesn't move. It's all about the O2 and even though the water might cool off a degree or so if the oxygen levels remain the same then it'll still be at the same depth as it is during the day. I could be wrong in my line of thinking and would welcome anyone to correct as I've been wrong before and will be again in the future.


Nope you're good! 
The thermocline is just the layer between Water Stratification, due to calm Hot weather, the warm water which is less dense sits on dense cold water, since the cold water is not circulated to the top to be replenished it is depleted of it's oxygen as fish and other organisms use it. Now you have a cold "dead" zone and the fish have to move up into warm water (out of there comfort zone) but that has oxygen...they normally stay as low in the water column as the oxygen allows (thermocline)!


----------



## mac79

So does that mean the water will be ( upside down ) in colder months or does the water just mix up better? At some point the surface will be colder than the rest.


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> So does that mean the water will be ( upside down ) in colder months or does the water just mix up better? At some point the surface will be colder than the rest.


Mixes better! Plus with storms and unstable weather that helps also. 
Even though I don't ice fish, the experts agree that this can also happen under ice!


----------



## mac79

the thermocline is only in play during the hot season then?

MAC


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> the thermocline is only in play during the hot season then?
> 
> MAC


Mainly yes! I've never heard of one at CJ except in the Summer!


----------



## mac79

I will be out sunday early around 4 at that time would it be a good idea to start at the thermocline even if its dark out?


----------



## spfldbassguy

mac79 said:


> I will be out sunday early around 4 at that time would it be a good idea to start at the thermocline even if its dark out?


I do believe that the thermocline has been around 10-12ft. So that couldn't be a bad depth to start working up to find the fish. Your prime areas would be the most important thing though. If you can find where they've been hangin' out then you should beable to get into some action. Plus by starting that early you'll be outta the sun.


----------



## mac79

no eyes 17 crappie, 3 cats, The thermocline appeared to be 12 fow. Cant even express how many shorty crappie today no doubt threw back 15 to 20....

MAC


----------



## mac79

Any help on where the RR tressels I have them some what on my map but just cant see them maybe im to far north. do i stay in the channel??


----------



## Troy Dave

Follow the rr bed. It will drop off from about 10ft to 18ft for ten to fifteen yards then back up to 10ft. That hole is where the tressel was.


----------



## mac79

Thanks ill try that so its not abvious structure on my ff just a hole..?

MAC


----------



## mac79

Alright??? trolling a bb with spoons, is this just a snagged up mess or am i just worrying to much about losing gear?? I have been successful using inlines right above bottom but that only works if the bottom is consititly flat.. Any one use this tech...

MAC


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Don't run a spoon behind a bb!


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> Alright??? trolling a bb with spoons, is this just a snagged up mess or am i just worrying to much about losing gear?? I have been successful using inlines right above bottom but that only works if the bottom is consititly flat.. Any one use this tech...
> 
> MAC


Mac, you're getting all worked up and making this harder than it is! I'll send a PM!


----------



## mac79

Your right i have been known to over think things.. PM recieved thanks again..

MAC


----------



## mac79

Was out sunday absolutly beautiful on the water. Water temp. was 71 at 7am and 73 at 2pm. Seeing the eyes now dinks but at least figuring them out. Still brought home dinner plenty of crappie all around 10 inches. Thanks for the advice brent..


----------



## emmahudson88

Intimidator said:


> Mixes better! Plus with storms and unstable weather that helps also.
> Even though I don't ice fish, the experts agree that this can also happen under ice!



I also think so.


----------



## mac79

Anyone using those berkley minnows tipped on jigs ?? effective on eyes?

MAC


----------



## david11959

years ago their was alot of info on cj brownas far as what to use and where they where getting them at.
in the past two years their has been nothing very few people are talking about cj brown walleye .people talking in code as far as anything that is going on as far as the lakei live 50 miles from cj and it has been my main lake for the last 10 years and that is a lot of gas .
and what is a wolfpack what does a wolfpack have to do with walleye fishing
their was a guy rick smith and larry they could get walleye when no one could.
where did they all go to. the way i see it is to end this cj brown water temps .
it has way to many post and i think people are getting tired of looking at it.
the way i see it is good fishing info may even better your fishing or even help you put more fish in your boat .
this is what i think about the hole thing.
lets hope for a better 2012 fishing season
and start posting better info


----------



## Intimidator

david11959 said:


> years ago their was alot of info on cj brownas far as what to use and where they where getting them at.
> In the past two years their has been nothing very few people are talking about cj brown walleye .people talking in code as far as anything that is going on as far as the lakei live 50 miles from cj and it has been my main lake for the last 10 years and that is a lot of gas .
> And what is a wolfpack what does a wolfpack have to do with walleye fishing
> their was a guy rick smith and larry they could get walleye when no one could.
> Where did they all go to. The way i see it is to end this cj brown water temps .
> It has way to many post and i think people are getting tired of looking at it.
> The way i see it is good fishing info may even better your fishing or even help you put more fish in your boat .
> This is what i think about the hole thing.
> Lets hope for a better 2012 fishing season
> and start posting better info


lollol


----------



## the musky hunter

i know this guy.
he was trying to buy chase parsons boat.
i dont know if he got it or found something better?
 lollol


----------



## Intimidator

david11959 said:


> years ago their was alot of info on cj brownas far as what to use and where they where getting them at.
> in the past two years their has been nothing very few people are talking about cj brown walleye .people talking in code as far as anything that is going on as far as the lakei live 50 miles from cj and it has been my main lake for the last 10 years and that is a lot of gas .
> and what is a wolfpack what does a wolfpack have to do with walleye fishing
> their was a guy rick smith and larry they could get walleye when no one could.
> where did they all go to. the way i see it is to end this cj brown water temps .
> it has way to many post and i think people are getting tired of looking at it.
> the way i see it is good fishing info may even better your fishing or even help you put more fish in your boat .
> this is what i think about the hole thing.
> lets hope for a better 2012 fishing season
> and start posting better info


Here's my problem...since you live 50 miles away you want everyone to tell you exactly when the Walleye are biting, exact GPS locations where the Walleye are biting, and what people are using to catch them on...that way you just have to show up and catch fish....! And you refuse to share any info, do not want to participate in any CJ projects to make it better (like making and adding cover, trash pickup, etc), just want to bash an informative thread, and a group that does things to help the fishing of CJ and fishes together as friends when they can!!!

OK, I'll Play....The Gators are biting right now, They are all back by Goose Island...which is in The far North of the lake, back by the creek entrance, and they are biting on BIG 5" deep diving solid Black crankbaits! GOOD FISHING!


----------



## spfldbassguy

david11959 said:


> years ago their was alot of info on cj brownas far as what to use and where they where getting them at.
> in the past two years their has been nothing very few people are talking about cj brown walleye .people talking in code as far as anything that is going on as far as the lakei live 50 miles from cj and it has been my main lake for the last 10 years and that is a lot of gas .
> and what is a wolfpack what does a wolfpack have to do with walleye fishing
> their was a guy rick smith and larry they could get walleye when no one could.
> where did they all go to. the way i see it is to end this cj brown water temps .
> it has way to many post and i think people are getting tired of looking at it.
> the way i see it is good fishing info may even better your fishing or even help you put more fish in your boat .
> this is what i think about the hole thing.
> lets hope for a better 2012 fishing season
> and start posting better info


1. I'm sure there's places closer to you that you could fish instead of CJ. Seeing how you're disappointed that nobody is giving up info to you and all the lurkers out there.
2. The "Wolf Pack" has nothing to do with walleye fishing. It's a group of guys that fish the lake quite regularly and became friends. We fish together when time permits,we pick up trash while out there,we do share info about the lake but got tired of all the people wanting us to do the work for them and then tell them everything.
3. IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE THREAD THEN BY ALL MEANS DON'T LOOK AT IT,QUIT WORRYING ABOUT IT,STOP THE COMPLAING AND START YOUR OWN THREAD ABOUT CJ.
The water temps thread DOES NOT violate the TOS of this site whatsoever so get over it already and get back to shopping at Gander Mtn. Anyone that doesn't like it doesn't have to view it,post in it,or even think about it one bit. Yeah it's gotten alotta responses and yup they're kinda in code and vague at times but see the last part of reason of #1. It's not going anywhere anytime soon so deal with it.
4. BTW the water temps thread covers all species caught there not just the precious EYES. Maybe that's the only thing you're after but hell look at just what I've posted in it this year and you'll see that I caught lots of crappies,largemouths,smallmouths,a few walleye, 1 saugeye,channel cats, 1 flathead,tons of bluegills,warmouths,pumpkinseeds,carp,and white bass on a variety of things that I did mention and the general areas I caught 'em in. That's just me and I'm just one of the many that's posted such info,it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what our "codes" and "vagueness" means.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Mr.Intimidator you're wrong on one account,the gators aren't back there by the islands. They all got flushed out of the lake when they dropped the level atleast 2 1/2ft recently. No more gators in CJ now so why even worry.


Oh fudge I lied about that one, my understanding is that they're currently habitating the area of dock # 3358a and they're only hitting on purple swirled four tailed grubs used on glow n the dark ice fishing jig.

Shoot wait a minute,now I've been told be a very reliable source that they're now only hitting the eyeballs of freshly stepped on dead shad 10 yrds off the the underwater fishing platform located at the boat ramp to nowhere.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Just got off the lake, goose island was on fire!! Got out my 4oz. bottom bouncers trolled husky jerks and couldn't keep the eyes off my line, thanks for the update "Intimidator."


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Just got off the lake, goose island was on fire!! Got out my 4oz. bottom bouncers trolled husky jerks and couldn't keep the eyes off my line, thanks for the update "Intimidator."


Now I'm Mad...I gave you my secrets, you came all the way down from Erie, you didn't even call to see if I wanted to come or just call to see how I'm doing, and then you poach all of MY fish!!!! Thanks alot buddy!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

He didn't catch anything,he doesn't even know how to tie on a lure let alone cast a line in the waterlol. Even if by chance he did catch something he's species blind and everything looks like a Walleye.


----------



## fishnforlife

sat in at 330 trolled the deep water for 2 hrs 4 poles and several bait changes....the fish were everywhr from the bottom up to 6 ft but they had nuthn to do with our selection thru a sock in started jigin vibes for the last 45 mins of light cpl of nice pick-ups but still no fish ........off to the showers:S:S:S


----------

